
Rob "CmdrTaco" Malda Resigns From Slashdot - SandB0x
http://meta.slashdot.org/story/11/08/25/1245200/Rob-CmdrTaco-Malda-Resigns-From-Slashdot
======
nicpottier
I don't visit /. anymore, but definitely grew up on it. I don't think you can
understate the impact it had on a generation of geeks. Especially when it
comes to Open Source, I think /. was incredibly important in educating people
on a concept, history and philosophy many of us take for granted now.

And hot grits aside, it really did set the bar for intelligent discussion. /.
was the first site where the comments were always more valuable than the
articles. RTFA's were common, sure, but so was incredible insight and inside
knowledge. That's what made it all so addictive.

I remember hitting refresh constantly on /. during 911. Personally, I found it
the best source of information anywhere, though you had to have your own
sanity filter on as well.

Thanks cmdrtaco, and congratulations on a real legacy. For me at least, /. is
mostly replaced now, but that doesn't diminish what it was.

~~~
matthavener
One of my favorite memories from /. was refreshing to see a new version of the
kernel was available. You'd spend a few hours downloading it, compiling, and
reboot. Usually there were no new features you wanted, no bugs fixed, just the
idea of being on the bleeding edge was "cool" enough.

~~~
pixelcloud
Now everyone uses macbooks... Oh how the times have changed.

~~~
glassx
Yeah, but most of us who grew up and started using MacBooks still run Linux on
our servers, we still that bit of /. inside us :)

~~~
Yaggo
... and the same GNU tools on our MacBooks.

------
_delirium
Interesting decision. In practice I don't think this will change a lot,
because it's been years since Slashdot was primarily the personal project of
Malda; from what I can tell, he's been "just another editor" and a bit
withdrawn from the decision-making for a few years now. But I can see wanting
to do something else.

For all its downsides, Slashdot is a quite interesting experiment imo.

In terms of form: It was one of the first (the first?) widely read tech blogs,
in the sense of something that posted about technology in reverse
chronological order, with a comments section below it (the comments section
was even _threaded_ ). The idea of having users submit stories and write
blurbs was also fairly novel, and has led to several different directions.
Kuro5hin and MetaFilter took it in one direction, expanding from blurbs to
more general kinds of article submissions (and Kuro5hin switched to voting
rather than editorial curation), while Reddit/Digg/HN took it in the opposite
direction, paring it down to link submissions with no blurb (again with
voting).

In terms of content, imo it was a main way, especially in the late 90s, that a
generation of tech people were introduced to things like the EFF, free
software, problems of software patents, driver support for Linux, hardware
hackability, and other such techno-liberty type things. Those predated
Slashdot, of course, but it sort of crystallized a community on the web,
alongside those that had previously been organized mainly around mailing
lists, Usenet, etc. It also gained considerable mindshare for those ideas from
a broader set of readers who weren't necessarily "activists".

~~~
morsch
Not only were the comments threaded, they also had an elaborate moderation and
karma system in-place that still works very well. (With meta-moderation, to
boot.) I often browse Slashdot at +5 to get a quick overview of the
discussion. If there something interesting going on, it's easy to drill down
and see the less popular posts and counterpoints related to the +5 post.

I think it's a great compromise: Get karma, you get a slight, but not
overpowering, visibility boost. Lose karma or post anonymous, and you get a
slight, but not overpowering, visibility malus. Capping the range of post
ratings at -1 and 5 ensures that nothing ever truly gets voted into oblivion.
Oh yes, and you can post anonymous -- even when logged in! How cool is that.

~~~
hemos
The moderation system is one of the things Rob and I are most proud of. We set
out to make a system that would allow for anonymous postings while avoiding it
turning into Usenet. I think, with some hiccups, we largely succeeded. We also
took careful steps to make sure that we get anonymized all the data; all the
IPs and subnets are hashed, so even we can't go back and find the real IP
while still having something to work with.

~~~
possibilistic
You guys did great! Nothing in the world even comes close to /. moderation.

Reddit is a prime example of a simple karma system going off the deep end.
Instead of reinforcing good behavior, the trend is now that a substantial
majority of the community competes for karma score. The noise level has
increased sharply over the previous years such that the "popular reddits" are
now in the same domain as Digg or 4chan. (Thankfully subreddits such as
proggit are still an excellent source of information.)

I think karma works here at HN because it is a hidden score (to avoid the
Reddit scenario) and the community heavily discourages low-quality posts. In a
sense it relies directly on the userbase mentality and could easily be negated
by a change in demographics. (Hopefully we maintain a high signal:noise
ratio...)

/. meta moderation rewards users for moderating "correctly" and it doesn't
consider the sum input of all users. It's not something that every community
could or should adopt, but it certainly seems to have prevented a large
fluctuation in community quality for well over a decade. It's also really
awesome that comments are not just quantitatively scored, but also have
qualitative tags.

Both you and Rob have effected the evolution of the Web as well as how we
consume our news in more ways than we'll ever know.

~~~
redthrowaway
>I think karma works here at HN because it is a hidden score (to avoid the
Reddit scenario)

That's only recently been the case, and the majority of the HN community still
seems to be against it. If anything I've noticed more low-quality comments
that haven't been downvoted lately, but that could easily, as you suggest, be
a result of changing demographics and not connected with hidden karma.
Unfortunately, as any community grows larger there will be a lowering of
overall quality, though the number of high-quality comments may remain the
same. It's the _perception_ of lower quality that drives away the best
members, so a preponderance of low-quality comments obscuring a number of very
good ones can have a disastrous feedback effect.

I recall reading that part of pg's decision to start HN was as an experiment
in entropy-avoidance. To that end, he has never sought to grow HN's traffic
beyond that which the community could absorb. Now that HN is constantly
mentioned in blogs, techcrunch, on facebook and g+, that might not be a viable
strategy anymore. I eagerly await the changes he has in store for HN.

As for reddit's karma system being broken: that's not the problem. It's the
demographic. The karma system works great in subreddits with a good community,
and terribly in some of the larger subreddits with more of a 4chan/facebook
crowd. Determining visibility by voting is only a problem when the voters are
idiots. Also, as much as the HN community (many of them current and former
redditors) may decry the devolution of reddit's overall quality, we really
aren't the target audience. Reddit is a business that makes money through
growth, and the overall reduction in quality has coincided with a huge surge
in popularity and profitability. That's no accident. We may not like it
anymore, but that's not an indictment of their business model or strategy.

------
whazzmaster
I've been down on Slashdot for the last few years, even going so far as to
remove it from my RSS reader and bookmarks bar. I check back sometimes here
and there but devote most of my time to HN/reddit now.

Taco's farewell (and Hemos' reply in comments) really brought to me back why I
liked Slashdot in the first place back in 1998- an editorial voice curating
interesting tech stories.

That editorial voice was important to me in 1998, as I was in college for CS
and was really uninformed about things like (as _delirium notes in this
thread) the EFF, the RIAA, open source software, The Many Uses of Linux, etc.
I compare that to today when I just scan lists of links on reddit or HN and
pick out the items that interest me. The editorial voice was a good starting
point for me- it directed me to interesting things that I couldn't have
fathomed. As I grew into my techy career and interests, I needed it less and
less.

I hope it's not viewed as complaining or whatnot, but I do wonder if anyone
else avoids Slashdot in 2011 almost purely because of the commenters'
obnoxiousness. I always get a picture of sysadmin-like greybeards pounding
away furiously at their keyboards the moment anyone suggests that some
software, somewhere be written in something other than C or perl. Ah slashdot,
you truly taught me what a 'troll' was (and "-5, Troll"? shudder.) And for
that I thank you.

~~~
_delirium
> Ah slashdot, you truly taught me what a 'troll' was

In a lot of interesting varieties! Some even sort of artistic, and some
precursors of later SomethingAwful/4chan/internet-meme types of things.

 _I just heard some sad news on talk radio - Slashdot editor Rob Malda
resigned from his editorship this morning. There weren't any more details. I'm
sure everyone in the HN community will miss him - even if you didn't enjoy his
work, there's no denying his contributions to geek culture. Truly an internet
icon._

~~~
zavulon
Natalie Portman, naked and petrified, covered in hot grits

~~~
spiffworks
Sometimes, while on HN, I miss the playfulness that made /. a true joy in the
past. If we cannot scorn ourselves, we run the risk of taking ourselves to
seriously.

~~~
mindcrime
_Sometimes, while on HN, I miss the playfulness that made /. a true joy in the
past._

I do as well, but I also keep reminding myself "This is Hacker News, not
Slashdot." And so I down-vote people who post memes and the typical /. off-
topic crap. I just always take comfort in knowing that, when I want that
stuff, Slashdot is still around.

~~~
trafficlight
I get my meme fix on Reddit these days.

~~~
mindcrime
Interestingly enough, I rarely find much in the way of memes on Reddit. But I
think it's because I almost never visit the front-page or any of the popular
sub-reddits. I stick to a lot of very niche / specialized sub-reddits like
/r/machine_learning and /r/semanticweb and /r/csbooks, etc. <shrug />

------
gallamine
It's a shame that Steve Job's leaving overshadows this. Slashdot has been a
rock of the internet for 14 years, and I still regularly visit it. This
paragraph is good:

In the last 14 years, Slashdot has covered so many amazing events: The
explosion of Linux. The rise of Google. The return of Apple. The Dot Com
Bubble. The DMCA. 9/11. Wars. Elections. Numerous successful Shuttle Launches
and one Disaster. Scientific Breakthroughs galore. Cool toys. Web2.0! Social
Networking. Blogging! Podcasting! Micro-Blogging! The Lord of the Rings being
filmed and an entire trilogy of new Star Wars. OMG Ponies!! So many moments
that I could run this paragraph for hours with moments where we shared
something important, meaningful, or just stupid. But the most important to me
was my marriage proposal to Kathleen. Slashdot has posted Over 114,000 stories
so far. And there will be many more to come. I just won't be the one picking
them.

~~~
Alex3917
I think the span between the Columbine shooting and 9/11 was probably their
peak. So many of my memories of /. involve national disasters.

~~~
hollerith
/. is how I found out of the 9/11 attacks.

~~~
swilliams
That morning, slashdot was the only news related website that would load for
me.

~~~
th0ma5
me too, it was a strange time where i think /. was the only place that was
taking bursts seriously in hosting

~~~
jellicle
There was a tremendous amount of work done that morning to keep the site up.
Basically the site went static for long periods, which was the only way to
save the poor database servers that were screaming and bleeding from their
eyes under the load. If I recall correctly there was an after-action report
posted later about the technical aspects of keeping the site working that day.
Slashdot had nothing near the infrastructure that many "medium-sized" websites
have today, which was bad: didn't have enough hardware to survive, but also
good: the bosses were close enough to the metal to make immediate programming
changes to reduce the site loading.

So it's really the opposite: Slashdot was unprepared for bursting of this
magnitude, but able to react reasonably quickly to combat the unpreparedness.
Other sites were probably more prepared (CNN.com) but once the load exceeded
their preparations, it took them a while to, you know, get permission from the
big boss to make the site static and otherwise react. CNN and other major
sites did get their act together in fairly short order, actually - it's not at
all the case that they were down for an extended period - they figured things
out pretty quickly, just not quite as quickly as Slashdot.

------
jacques_chester
Slashdot was my first true time-wasting site. During free periods in high
school I'd read Slashdot compulsively -- as nicpottier observed, it was
probably the first site where the comments were often more valuable than the
story.

Slashdot was a blog before the word 'blog' was coined. A universal shared
experience, in my case for literally half a lifetime.

~~~
dasil003
It's not enough to call Slashdot an early blog, because there were many proto-
blogs at the time. Slashdot was actually social news before the era of user-
generated content.

------
steveb
To me slashdot was critical in galvanizing the geek community and bringing
free software to the mainstream in the late 90's. The comments added
incredible value and created a community that I had not come across anywhere
else.

I think the high point of that period was the announcement of the open-
sourcing of the Netscape code base. Nowadays, itt is hard to imagine the need
for all the stories on how to convince your boss to use this software some
dude in Finland wrote.

Slashdot also championed everything2.com, kind of a proto-wiki.

The low point was all the trolling in the article about death of W. Richard
Stevens, which lead to much of the moderation code that needed to be put in
place.

Rob's run at slashdot was pioneering and hugely influential. I look forward to
his next project.

------
zobzu
Slashdot still has the best comment moderation system, even if none is
perfect. When the story gets crowded by zillion of comments you still get the
best ones in a single page without having to read literally 10 or 15 pages of
comments.

~~~
abcd_f
> Slashdot still has the best comment moderation system

I disagree. It has a fundamental problem of earlier posts having far more
chances to go +5 than those posted later. Something that is handled far better
on HN that starts newer posts at the top of the comment page and lets them
sink down.

~~~
eftpotrm
Limited granularity, too. K5 improved on that, while HN's factoring in of time
since posting seems to help to my mind as well.

Yet, for all its failings, it was an impressive starting point that led the
way for a lot of others, and was massively influential in a way no single site
seems to have become since.

------
smudgy
I still read Slashdot but not as much as I did "back in the day" - it's my
chicken soup site, where I go to feel comfortable surrounded by like minded
folks.

While Jobs' resignation is big corporate news, CmdrTaco's might be bigger
community news - the guy was "one of us." His site was one of the first online
communities and their slanted (according to some) point of view was what spun
off other hacker/nerd sites.

I will admit that I'll miss Rob Malda at Slashdot - his name there on the
posts made me feel at home, someplace familiar.

So long and thanks for all the fun.

------
rmason
One thing I don't see mentioned is that Slashdot was a uniquely Michigan
success story. They were an example to a lot of Michigan startups that you
could be successful and stay in the state.

I haven't seen him lately but CmdrTaco used to attend startup related events.
One of the early Slashdot crew, Kurt DeMaagd, is now an assistant professor at
Michigan State.

------
greyish_water
And he'll resign again in a few hours.

------
5hoom
What the hell is going on today? Thats two influential tech personalities
resigning from their signature positions in 24 hours. Im starting to get
worried here. Whats next, John Carmack resigns from id?(heaven forbid!)

My world view has been shaken. Best of luck & thanks for the good times
CmdrTaco. I wore out F5 keys on that site :)

~~~
burgerbrain
Retiring the same day as Apple's CEO just seems like Rob Malda's style to me,
in the best possible way. I doubt he made a snap decision to do it, but if he
was already planning on doing it and saw the opportunity... :)

~~~
raphman
As someone on /. noted, Slashdot was also founded in September 1997, the same
month that Steve Jobs returned to Apple. Maybe this coincidence influenced
Rob's decision.

~~~
rikthevik
Wait, has anyone ever seen cmdrtaco and Steve Jobs in the same place? Maybe
they're the same person! :)

~~~
Sixing
Yeah, good script

------
sunchild
To this day, I log into nyt.com with:

user: cowboyneal pass: cowboyneal

Anyone else?

~~~
idonthack
sssshhhhh.

~~~
sunchild
I enjoy the idea that this account wreaks havoc on nyt.com's internal metrics.

~~~
mbreese
And that they certainly know about it, and still let it go on... you have to
think that they are in on the joke.

~~~
sunchild
Or, possibly not. Either way, it's a minor victory on all sides!

------
presidentender
Slashdot was the source of my now-permanent news habits, and, I believe, the
Petri dish in which modern hacker culture was first cultivated. Slashdot had
memes before they were called memes, or so it seems; most importantly, it had
discussion via threaded comments and community moderation. I first used this
handle on Slashdot, and whenever one of my sites goes down due to traffic,
I'll say it's been slashdotted.

But the relevance of Slashdot as a site has been eclipsed, first by Digg, then
by Reddit and HN. The network effect is part of it. The technology is part of
it. There's some je ne sais quoi about these newer sites; maybe they'll be
replaced by some other, more minimalist social news platform in the future.

~~~
mckoss
Actually, "meme" was coined by Richard Dawkins in 1976 (The Selfish Gene).
Although, the meaning in popular culture has morphed from the generic
definition (any self propagating idea) to refer to fast spreading cat videos
and the like.

I remember the episode of The Screen Savers when Kevin Rose did a segment
about Slashdot - and even hinted at morphing the concept more toward what he
created with Digg (giving users more power to source stories - voted up purely
on their merits).

/. has definitely had a big impact in the way we obtain our news (more
targeted, and with social interaction). But I, like most people here, I
imagine, left it long ago in favor of Digg, Reddit, or HN.

~~~
hemos
What's been interesting to see is the gradual migration back from Digg &
Reddit; not so much HN. But the issue tends to happen when sites begin to try
and cover "everything" that you end up driving out the original and central
audience.

~~~
tetrarchy
I actually stopped visitng /. for awhile there when I found digg would cover
stories almost immediately, only showing up on slashdot a day or two later.
But once digg got too popular their promotion system clearly broke down (not
to mention the awful awful 'community', and I've been back to /. (and later
HN) since

~~~
_delirium
I actually like the slightly slower, curated speed of 10-15 posts a day,
spaced out a bit, instead of a constant churn of thousands of things.
Although, with HN you can get an algorithmic approximation of that via HN
Daily. The main thing that's still missing is the "why you should care" blurb
that's Slashdot's signature: not just a link, but a link with something about
why it's being linked in the first place. I find titles to be a bit too
cryptic for my tastes, and the use of _only_ titles tends to promote linkbait
titles.

------
the_topper
I was always impressed with the story selection on Slashdot. There was a
certain mindset that they were pandering to, but it flat-out worked.

I was a voracious reader of Slashdot in the early years until I had an
epiphany when reading the They Might Be Giants interview in 2000. I realized
that the collective geek mindset was rooted more in fantasy than reality.
Posters were so desperately wanting the TMBG guys to be off-the-wall wacky and
absurdist, but really it was more that the two John's were just doing their
own thing, and that thing was outside the realm of normal music. Yet no one
picked up on it.

I couldn't read Slashdot after that. The geek fantasy fog was too thick and
pervasive and self-referential.

------
ac-slater
I went to go see CmdrTaco speak in 2005. Someone asked him how to make a
website as popular as Slashdot. Malda said to start it in 1997. Of course in
the next year the meteoric rise of both digg and reddit began.

I think there is a moral here about not resting on your laurels and never
thinking no one can catch up with you.

~~~
icebraining
_> thinking no one can catch up with you._

Did he actually do that, or just told the only way he personally knew how to
do it?

~~~
hemos
The latter. I can testify to that. And if you look back at when Kevin Rose was
doing the G4 stuff, there's an interview with Rob where Kevin asks Rob what he
would do different. Rob outlines basically Slashdot + user voting. A few
months later, Digg comes out. True story.

~~~
ktsmith
[http://www.g4tv.com/videos/8892/interview-with-cmdrtaco-
slas...](http://www.g4tv.com/videos/8892/interview-with-cmdrtaco-slashdot-
founder/)

October 2004 for the interview and Digg launched in December.

------
kabdib
It's made its way into near-future SF. Some character in a novel by Ken
Macleod, faced with a Plot Device disaster, says to a friend "I can't even get
to Slashdot."

~~~
burgerbrain
The verb "slashdotted" is even more common. I recall seeing it at least once
in a Charles Stross novel or two, and in numerous other near-future SF.

~~~
goatforce5
I once submitted a friend's blog entry to slashdot. It was picked for the
front page. I can't remember exactly how it works, but you get an email or a
notice on the site saying your story will appear shortly.

I was in my friend's living room at the time, sitting near the laptop on the
end of an ADSL connection that served his blog.

"Ummmm.... I think i've done a baaaaad thing."

That lil' ol' laptop was absolutely hammered for the next day, even after
moving the images, etc., on to 'proper' servers and making the site static.

~~~
jseliger
I submitted my review of of the Unicomp Customizer
([http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/08/05/29/1334258/Review-o...](http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/08/05/29/1334258/Review-
of-the-Model-M-Inspired-Unicomp-Customizer-Keyboard)) years ago, and I think
that day remains the most traffic I've ever gotten. Granted, it's a generic
Wordpress.com blog and thus not susceptible to Slashdotting, but I still
remember looking at the traffic spike and going, "Wow."

------
nl
I feel really old now. All the things I remember most about Slashdot seem to
have been forgotten.

Things I remember (most of these are pre-2000):

Netscape being open sourced (and the role Slashdot played in that)

Oracle shipping on Linux

The hidden Slashdot threads (wah_is_cool anyone?)

Discovering a input validation hole that let me post a "Powered by Windows NT"
image in the middle of a thread about the original CERT XSS attack warning
(<http://www.cert.org/advisories/CA-2000-02.html>)

Signal11 vs CmdrTaco
(<http://www.kuro5hin.org/images/kuro5hin_Sig11_vs_Taco.html>)

The K5 split

------
imroot
If you've followed the lifespan of VA Software, OSDN, OSTG, GeekNet...I don't
think this will come as a surprise to anyone.

[http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&...](http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=slashdot.org&&u=reddit.com&);

Slashdot built the community that a lot of people still have close ties to.
I'll always remember reading my first few Bruce Perens posts, and adding him
(and a few others) to my 'Friends' List.

I'll also never forget listening to their marketing person talk about how they
could 'bitchslap' negative comments (about the advertiser) to -2 so that
nobody could see them.

Slashdot is a great place for the folks who have been in the industry for any
amount of time. It was always a trusted and stable source of news, reposts,
and April Fool's Pranks. I will continue to think that this is something that
he did on his own free will and volition, and not something that was forced
upon him by the powers that be at GeekNet.

Ann Arbor, MI isn't the Linux Hot-Spot -- nor is it a mecca for new and
exciting technology jobs. I hope he enjoys his time off and finds something
that gives him the love and satisfaction that slashdot gave him over the last
decade.

~~~
jellicle
> I'll also never forget listening to their marketing person talk about how
> they could 'bitchslap' negative comments (about the advertiser) to -2 so
> that nobody could see them.

Citation, please?

Rob Malda's oft-cited bitchslap comment was about a script he had written to
deal with Slashdot's most annoying commenters (people who used their own
scripts to submit thousands of duplicate comments simultaneously), and had
nothing to do with advertisers or marketing or denigrating products. In fact
at the time the comment was written, I don't believe Slashdot had a marketing
person outside of Jeff Bates.

~~~
imroot
This was during a call I was on with their Marketing team when the company
that I was working for planned to do a mini sub-site within slashdot to extol
and display the features of their newest product line. I don't believe it is
public record, otherwise I would cite it.

------
RobIsIT
The answer that I've always wanted to hear Rob give would come from these
questions:

What are the underlying linchpins of the SlashDot community? How would you
rebuild it? What steps would you take, what processes would you put in place,
what technology would you use?

I would never want to create a SlashDot clone, nor would I expect anyone could
clone SlashDot. However, there are very important lessons in community
building, management and infrastructure planning that Rob is an expert at.

------
enthalpyx
I love that this is on the front page of HN -- which is to me, what Slashdot
was 10 years ago.

------
wollongong
slashdot was the first digg/reddit, they missed the social boat and kept
strict editorial control, or else they'd have grown rather than floundered

~~~
r00fus
And where is digg today? At least Slashdot is still somewhat relevant.

------
code_duck
I thrived on Slashdot for years - definitely the first large, tech oriented
news forum I was into. Really, one of the first blogs - but you rarely hear
Malda quite take credit for his unique place in internet history. He's
refreshingly humble.

------
cpeterso
I wonder how he feels about getting stuck with the "CmdrTaco" handle. :)

------
AlexC04
Think he and Steve Jobs are heading out to launch a stealth startup?

------
njharman
trying to steal the limelight from steve, eh?

I've recently starting reading again after long time away. It's good again!

------
quinndupont
It was a great 14 years! Huzzah!

------
kahawe
> _And since I'm going to have to find a job in a few months, I'm on LinkedIn
> as well._

Well, this is going to be one short CV and cover letter... "I built slashdot"
should be plenty enough, really.

~~~
Hisoka
Why does he even need a job? Didn't SlashDot earn him enough to live on for
rest of his life?

~~~
hemos
Hahaha. If only; no, Rob and I will be working.

~~~
phuff
Welcome to the party, Hemos :)

~~~
hemos
Ironically, I've been a lurking AC.

~~~
phuff
Ha! That's awesome.

------
napierzaza
This will overshadow Steve Jobs' resignation.

~~~
burgerbrain
It certainly has for me. Hardware is all nice and fine, but the _informational
content_ of slashdot has had far more profound effect on myself. I don't think
I would recognize a version of me that grew up in a universe without slashdot.

Unlike the hardware maker, I think I almost feel a tinge of emotion here..
think I'll go troll on slashdot a bit today, seems like the right thing to do.

~~~
sgt
I think he was being utterly sarcastic. :-)

~~~
burgerbrain
I suspected that, but is correct within the context of many communities.

------
Uchikoma
He waited till Steve resigned.

------
jpdoctor
ZOMG. Steve Jobs and Cmdr Taco are the same guy.

